# Wimpies/Sloppy Joes in large quantities???



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

I am planning a graduation party and expect around 100 people. What I need is a tried and true recipe to make enough wimpies (or sloppy joe's - whichever you prefer to call them!) For that many people. This will be in addition to barbeque chicken, hot dogs, perogies, baked beans, and several salads. I'm guessing that I should make about 20lbs, but don't really know for sure. Can anyone help????


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Peace n Quiet said:


> I am planning a graduation party and expect around 100 people. What I need is a tried and true recipe to make enough wimpies (or sloppy joe's - whichever you prefer to call them!) For that many people. This will be in addition to barbeque chicken, hot dogs, perogies, baked beans, and several salads. I'm guessing that I should make about 20lbs, but don't really know for sure. Can anyone help????


Just to give you idea..
BARBECUED BEEF SANDWICH (SLOPPY JOE)
http://recipesforacrowd.com/barbecued-beef-sandwich-sloppy-joe


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

Perfect!!! Thank you very much. It's exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Peace n Quiet said:


> I am planning a graduation party and expect around 100 people. What I need is a tried and true recipe to make enough wimpies (or sloppy joe's - whichever you prefer to call them!) For that many people. This will be in addition to barbeque chicken, hot dogs, perogies, baked beans, and several salads. I'm guessing that I should make about 20lbs, but don't really know for sure. Can anyone help????


Are you from NEPA? I've never heard them referred to as Wimpies anywhere else in the country. My family loves them!
My recipe is: I guess you'd just multiply everything by 20
1 lb. ground beef
1 cup ketchup'
1 tbsp. sugar
1 tbsp. vinegar
1 tbsp. mustard.
Brown ground beef, drain. Add other ingredients... simmer a few minutes.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Are you from NEPA?


Yep, you guessed it!!! I know it's a local thing... that's why I put both names in the title. Figured no one else would know what I was talking about! LOL :grin:


----------

